# Smokinj laid to waste by the IBB



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

The most hyped bombing crew on the board is no longer hype, they are the real deal.













Due to technical difficulties, Dave has not been able to post the pictures of the absolute devastation that the IBB handed out to him, so he has asked me to help a brother out, which I readily agreed to. He is very sorry and embarrassed that he has not gotten them up yet, because this bomb means the world to him, and he was deeply touched by it. He has been humbled by this hit, and quite frankly, so am I. 


Now all that being said, this hit could not have happened to a better person, by a fantastic crew. I can only hope that I can be as good a BOTL as the IBB.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn you got Destroyed!!I like the calendar


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

DAAAAAAANNGG!!! That's some kind of hit!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Daaammmm......You got hit real hard


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to reiterate that I have posted this for smokinj, he was the one that got hit, not me.

That being said,

Damn he got hit HARD! The IBB ain't screwing around!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that is simply amazing. how can someone hit so hard...ouch!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The IBB ,mystery bombers -,I forgot the other secret society--man we have a lot of subversive groups here


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Your getting up to Bigfoot territory.....BUT Not yet!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to say, thats fairly impressive, even if if did come from Illinois.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy...


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> The IBB ,mystery bombers -,I forgot the other secret society--man we have a lot of subversive groups here


Don't the Skull & Bones post here, too?? 
Sweet clandestine hit.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice stuff there


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

WTF did you have to buy a new humi? Damn.... I feel sorry for you. I hope you have good insurance on your house and that you have fast contractors to rebuild.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats like the best bomb i've seen in a while.
lucky son of a gun.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Ouch!!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

You are right, couldnt have happened to a better person.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow!! Nice hit!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy heck that's a ton of cigars there. Nice job IBB.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

That is awesome and couldn't happen to a better guy David is one of the most generous people I know.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

*Jonathan's jaw hits floor*


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man i had so may illinois jokes too







nah im not afraid
:lol:
great hit though


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Massive hit.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautiful hit!!......


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow what an awesome hit:dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

UNBEFRICKINLEIVABLE.I Have to wipe my jowels and keyboard.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Dohhhhh! Man, Outta Control Hit!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> UNBEFRICKINLEIVABLE.I Have to wipe my jowels and keyboard.


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitely a great introduction for the IBB! Awesome hit on a very deserving bro.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Work IBB You couldent have taken out a better BOTL!!!


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Great Work IBB You couldent have taken out a better BOTL!!!


You getting nervous yet, Slick?:roflmao:

As was said already, there isn't a more deserving BOTL than Dave.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats awesome!
Scott


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmmm Those Illini don't mess around!! Great hit IBB!!!!! GREAT HIT!!!


----------

